# It's SYAFaDD!



## Boteroesque Babe (May 10, 2006)

Put 'em here, Folks, then go taunt, tempt, and tease out on the Main Board (or ask Jes to do it for ya). Let's start with LadyRose, who kindly contributed some backside to the bottom line...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 10, 2006)

And my own...


----------



## Donna (May 10, 2006)

This belongs to Turin, chat operator...he asked me to post it since he and I are friends and he can't afford to be a member. Enjpoy ladies!


----------



## Donna (May 10, 2006)

Here be mine...


----------



## Donna (May 10, 2006)

And here's another of my ass....


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> And here's another ass....


Do we get a hint????


----------



## Donna (May 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> Do we get a hint????



Oops, that should read "Here's another of MY ass"....:doh: I fixed it


----------



## AnnMarie (May 10, 2006)

Here's one of mine, and just in time for me to take medicine and pass out in a drooly puddle ..... mmmmm, shexxxy.


----------



## MissToodles (May 10, 2006)

wowzas! :bow: 
question: does the photo have to be of a heiney or does anything work in theory?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 10, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> wowzas! :bow:
> question: does the photo have to be of a heiney or does anything work in theory?




Anything is fine, as long as it's taunt worthy outside these hallowed halls.


----------



## Ash (May 10, 2006)

I think anything goes, MissT. 

Mine is BARELY an ass shot, but I had to get my ultra-white legs in there. I'm early in the Jergens Natural Glow process . But making it B&W helps...a lot.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I think anything goes, MissT.
> 
> Mine is BARELY an ass shot, but I had to get my ultra-white legs in there. I'm early in the Jergens Natural Glow process . But making it B&W helps...a lot.



WOW!!! Even I didn't expect Ashley ass!!!  Very nice girl.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I think anything goes, MissT.
> 
> Mine is BARELY an ass shot, but I had to get my ultra-white legs in there. I'm early in the Jergens Natural Glow process . But making it B&W helps...a lot.


Your eyes look beautiful in this photo!!


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2006)

Jes, are you e-stalking me?




I kinda like it. :smitten:


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 11, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> wowzas! :bow:
> question: does the photo have to be of a heiney or does anything work in theory?



I hope so. I hope no one is upset that my clothesless pic doesn't directly show my ass. But it does show my tah-tahs.

Here's the freshest Jay pic that there is, although there was a thumbnail last week of it. Here I am, once again straight out of the shower. The reason I like this pic so much is that the facial expression is so genuine: I was truly thinking about how much I like fat women at the moment the picture was taken. So for anyone who hasn't seen an FA wearing that name-brand FA look, here ya go.

And the view in here so far is, well, very damn hot. I really am beginning to think it's better to receive than give....

Jay


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

I apologize for the poor quality, but here's the show, warming up:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

And...

Yep. Not a good quality, but hey.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

You must be....very popular.


----------



## Tina (May 11, 2006)

Woah. So much male and female gorgeousness in one place... I feel a bit embarrassed by my contribution. I don't really have anything new to share, so I thought I'd share one from 5-6 years ago, taken for my Dimensions Magazine shoot. Maybe I'll have Big take some of me at some point that are a little risque.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> You must be....very popular.



Especially with the dryer.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 11, 2006)

I, too, loved riding the washing machine when I was a girl. Never tried it with my legs behind my head, though. 

Pose #2 seems to say, "HI!"

You always push the SYAFaDD envelope, SL. Thanks for keeping us... agitated.


----------



## rainyday (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Especially with the dryer.


I've heard that women can have fun with washers, but I didn't know that was the position that works best for it.  (I'd kill for your long lovely legs, Sadeian).

You all look gorgeous. BB, I'm not sure what you're wearing, but it's beautiful.

Edited to add: Nevermind. Make that what BB said. I dawdled.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

I agree, this IS hot! Great ass and cleavage all around!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 11, 2006)

I've got no butt shots. I've got no butt, to speak of. So, sorry...this is the best pic I could find (and believe me, I looked!) This is the side of my butt. Does that count?


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 11, 2006)

One more from the side...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

SVS, I hate to point out the obvious... But damn, girl! Those are some knockers!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 11, 2006)

Here ya go!


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2006)

Sometime in the future we need to have a Show Your Behind-the-Knee Dimple for a Day Day. Such cute little folds!

Everybody's looking excellent! I hate to go to bed and miss the fleshy-goodness


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 11, 2006)

Tina - I love that pic you look so beautiful!!


----------



## ripley (May 11, 2006)

I feel really shy to do this, but it's for a good cause, so here goes.


----------



## ripley (May 11, 2006)

And a la SVS...


----------



## Angel (May 11, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> I hope so. I hope no one is upset that my clothesless pic doesn't directly show my ass. But it does show my tah-tahs.
> 
> Here's the freshest Jay pic that there is, although there was a thumbnail last week of it. Here I am, once again straight out of the shower. The reason I like this pic so much is that the facial expression is so genuine: I was truly thinking about how much I like fat women at the moment the picture was taken. So for anyone who hasn't seen an FA wearing that name-brand FA look, here ya go.
> 
> ...



Wait a minute! There's something wrong with that picture. How did you get that red towel back?  I thought we traded towels! You're not supposed to be wearing a red towel! Gimme that towel! Hand it over right now, young man! *giggles*

Jay, you are adorable no matter what you are wearing. Love the expression.

Am I too old to have a harmless crush on a much younger guy?


----------



## rainyday (May 11, 2006)

Fractionated ass. Apologies to those who’ve already seen it in chat a long while back.


----------



## rainyday (May 11, 2006)

Afraid these are all I’ve got to throw on the pile. Both are from three or four years ago. 



Disclaimer: The photo is real; the dress is fake. It was a bra and
panties shot, but I colored inside the lines to make a dress ('cause
I’m a wuss). No chuckling to the couple of chucklers I know
are laughing. [/size]


Also: Cool landscape shot, Ripster.


----------



## ripley (May 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Also: Cool landscape shot, Ripster.






Thanks. I was so coming back to take them down, lol.


----------



## rainyday (May 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> I was so coming back to take them down, lol.


Too late! Too late! Now you're stuck.


----------



## ripley (May 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Too late! Too late! Now you're stuck.




You're so mean, lol.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 11, 2006)

I didn't think I had anything to contribute this time around, but found this.. 

Happy SYAFaDD!


----------



## Jane (May 11, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> This belongs to Turin, chat operator...he asked me to post it since he and I are friends and he can't afford to be a member. Enjpoy ladies!


YAY!!! Turin. Honest, I have nothing to contribute. I thought I might get a chance Tuesday night, but got into a tiff instead of out of my clothes. Eh....

But enjoying the views!!!!!


----------



## Carrie (May 11, 2006)

Happy SYAFaDD, everyone! I don't have any new arse pics, but this is new.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I, too, loved riding the washing machine when I was a girl. Never tried it with my legs behind my head, though.
> 
> .


Dirty birdy!!


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

Jane said:


> YAY!!! Turin. Honest, I have nothing to contribute. I thought I might get a chance Tuesday night, but got into a tiff instead of out of my clothes. Eh....
> 
> But enjoying the views!!!!!


Well, you've got that avatar shot in which you're seriously making out with Jesus...which has caused both of you to become engulfed in flames (as it would). So, that's somethin'...


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

Yup. I'm makin' ya look at 'em again. In fact, I might post 'em every day. Dare me!


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

My ass, though taut and shapely, is a bit too chewbacca for public consumption, and I'm not going up against Jay WC for pecs, abs, or hairline, but at least you lucky gals have a free ticket to the TRES HUEVOS GUN SHOW. And if that ain't worth $30, I don't know what is.


----------



## MissToodles (May 11, 2006)

okay, it's too early to wake up my boyfriend and have him photoshop this shit. I also couldn't find my arty ones. Feel lucky that I cropped out all my underwear hanging on the towel racks! I kind of luck the sleazy soft core porn feeling the photo evokes.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> a free ticket to the TRES HUEVOS GUN SHOW. And if that ain't worth $30, I don't know what is.


Caliente!



PANTS


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I also couldn't find my arty ones.



Those will do just fine.


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Caliente!
> 
> PANTS



You want to see my pants...?


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> You want to see my pants...?


honey, you're married, right?


----------



## Jane (May 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I, too, loved riding the washing machine when I was a girl. Never tried it with my legs behind my head, though.
> 
> *Pose #2 seems to say, "HI!"*
> You always push the SYAFaDD envelope, SL. Thanks for keeping us... agitated.


Pose #2 makes me think of "Sparkle Farkle" from Laugh-In.


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yup. I'm makin' ya look at 'em again. In fact, I might post 'em every day. Dare me!



Last time I saw a view like that, I was at the Renaissance Faire and had to buy the chick $48 worth of meade first. So this is a bargain.

["You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later." Try to be a nice guy... sheesh.]


----------



## Jane (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well, you've got that avatar shot in which you're seriously making out with Jesus...which has caused both of you to become engulfed in flames (as it would). So, that's somethin'...


Yep, that was Rick....not so much Jesus, though.

When I met him online, his userid was Rick666x6

Also, FL took out the Budweiser bottle that was in his hand.


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> honey, you're married, right?



Who? Uh, no, she died or something. This morning in fact.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Happy SYAFaDD, everyone! I don't have any new arse pics, but this is new.



Woohoo! One thing I love about boy short undies: They make every ass look fantastic! You're no exception.

Washing machine story, for those who care: When my mom was doling out advise to my SIL about how to raise Hayden, she mentioned that when I was a baby, I loved having my infant seat put on top of the washing machine. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 11, 2006)

I love this. Butts are such sweethappybaby things. They're only sexual in context. All other times, they're a big smile. 

I also adore watching people step out of their comfort zones, 'cause I know how I feel after doing it. A free, safe thrill.

Rainyday, that second shot of you is absolutely hypnotizing. ThatFatGirl, if I were shown a hundred pairs of hands, I'd've identified those as yours. Don't know why. They're very you. And Tres Huevos. Mercy, Boy. You're gonna have to disable your PMs after this. Lest you become a fake widower poon hound.

Faux condolences to you, by the way.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> And Tres Huevos. Mercy, Boy. You're gonna have to disable your PMs after this. Lest you become a fake widower poon hound.
> 
> .


Ok, this is priceless, because I DID PM him right after seeing this! I've learned not to be too long on the draw ovah heah!


----------



## MissToodles (May 11, 2006)

yes after someone took yo' man, you gotta be quick jes! I'll beat my friend up for you when I see her tonight!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 11, 2006)

...........


----------



## JoyJoy (May 11, 2006)

..........


----------



## FEast (May 11, 2006)

Okay, c'est moi, in my, well, um, er birthday suit! Since it actually _is_ my birthday, I thought it was rather fitting (even if my skin doesn't fit so well anymore  ). And to obey the rules and keep Conrad happy, I've added a fuchsia over the naughty bit.  

Thank goodness I just learned some new tricks in my photo program. Phew! 

Have been meaning to post in the SYAFADD display for some time, but could never find the time to ready a photo. Today, however, I promised myself some fun time, since it's my birthday, so here ya go. Enjoy! (If'n, that is, you can enjoy the site of an old lady's proud patootie...for lack of a better all-encompassing word!)~Bountifully, Fuchsia



Oh, and did I mention that it's my birthday today?


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> And Tres Huevos. Mercy, Boy. You're gonna have to disable your PMs after this. Lest you become a fake widower poon hound.
> 
> Faux condolences to you, by the way.



That's right, sister. No retouching. Thank my trainer for the gun, and the male pattern baldness gene, Haagen Daz, and general entropy for the unusual cropping.

And I do appreciate your sympathy during this difficult time. The first 20 minutes were very hard, but with every butt pic it gets a little bit better.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 11, 2006)

..........


----------



## Egbert Souse (May 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Washing machine story, for those who care: When my mom was doling out advise to my SIL about how to raise Hayden, she mentioned that when I was a baby, I loved having my infant seat put on top of the washing machine. Coincidence? I think not.



Ah, you hit a warm spot in my heart.
I'm blessed that one of my top 10 memories of this life is the time i walked in on my first wife getting it on with the washing machine. 

Her side of the story was the thing was off balance in the spin cycle and was thrashing around and she tried to steady it and one thing led to another....

all i know is, i was real young and i walked in and saw this and all i could do was just stand there and say "Well, i'll be damned!" It was quite the sight to behold.

The marriage didn't have a great end but you can never cease to love somebody on some level once you've walked in on them making love to the washing machine.


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> The marriage didn't have a great end but you can never cease to love somebody on some level once you've walked in on them making love to the washing machine.



After going to the laundermat for the first 15 years of our relationship, once my (dearly departed) spouse and I got our first washer/drier, I think she must have told me she LOVED them about 1,000 times. Now I know why.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 11, 2006)

..........


----------



## Jane (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> And I do appreciate your sympathy during this difficult time. The first 20 minutes were very hard, but with every butt pic it gets a little bit better.


She is SO going to kill you if she sees these!!! ROFLMAO :shocked:


----------



## BeaBea (May 11, 2006)

Hmmm, Ella Bella and I seem to have the same photographer for one of these - which means my boyfriend is going to be answering a LOT of questions when he gets home - lol

I'm taking a deep breath here people, but it's for a good cause I guess 

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 11, 2006)

lol Tracey! 

I take my own pictures but yours are great! Love the corset!!


----------



## Donna (May 11, 2006)

Click HERE and turn up your volume!


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

So me and Jay are the only dudes showing anything, with all this wonderful BBW flesh being smeared all over the place? WTF?! Alright, just for that you get my belly button.

It's 3:00 and my wife is dead and my partner's left for the day so I can't be responsible for what happens next. Just sayin.


----------



## rainyday (May 11, 2006)

Tracey, I love those stockings in combo with the black body--the hints of red together are great. Your honey must get fun fashion shows on a regular basis.


----------



## BeaBea (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> My ass, though taut and shapely, is a bit too chewbacca for public consumption



Theres no such thing! I'm loving the guns and I'm loving the belly but come on - we've showed you ours! 

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

Hairy can be dead sexy. Just not on me.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

I think it's fair to request one cheek. Or...how about some side butt? Nothing wrong with a little side butt!


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> I think it's fair to request one cheek. Or...how about some side butt? Nothing wrong with a little side butt!



Yours first, ms. tatooed cleavage.

(...unless that was your crack, in which case your flexibility makes Sadeian Linguist look like Christopher Reeve.)


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hairy can be dead sexy. Just not on me.





BeaBea said:


> Theres no such thing!



Yeah, yeah, that's what they all say - "We like hair on guys!" Then the shirt comes off and they're on the phone to the ASPCA.

(That's RSPCA to you, Beabea.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

Not true! My SIL loves my hairy brother, who has shoulder hair! SHOULDER HAIR! Little wiry things growing out of his shoulders, yeah.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Yours first, ms. tatooed cleavage.
> 
> (...unless that was your crack, in which case your flexibility makes Sadeian Linguist look like Christopher Reeve.)


Well, you already answered your own question, here....

I tried looking for my camera last night, and I couldn't begin to tell you where it went. I think I hid it the last time I went out of town and that's always a mistake...


----------



## Jane (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Yeah, yeah, that's what they all say - "We like hair on guys!" Then the shirt comes off and they're on the phone to the ASPCA.
> 
> (That's RSPCA to you, Beabea.)


I'm sorry, but you are WRONG!! Nothing like running your hands over a guys hairy chest/belly and working your way....

HOT FLASH!!!!!

Sorry.....

BB, loan me that church fan.


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Not true! My SIL loves my hairy brother, who has shoulder hair! SHOULDER HAIR! Little wiry things growing out of his shoulders, yeah.



"Yeah" exactly: shoulder hair, back hair, nose hair, ear hair. Everywhere but on my forehead and my tongue. I got it all and It's friggin grotesque.


----------



## BeaBea (May 11, 2006)

Jane said:


> Nothing like running your hands over a guys hairy chest/belly and working your way....


 
Ooooh yes. It separates the men from the boys! As does having the bottle to show us your assets... 

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> "Yeah" exactly: shoulder hair, back hair, nose hair, ear hair. Everywhere but on my forehead and my tongue. I got it all and It's friggin grotesque.


My friend's dad was a vet and treated large animals at times. He once shot himself with something meant for a horse, and developed thick, coarse hairs growing from his tongue.

AHHGHHHGHHHGHH. I still freak out when I think about that one.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> My ass, though taut and shapely, is a bit too chewbacca for public consumption, and I'm not going up against Jay WC for pecs, abs, or hairline, but at least you lucky gals have a free ticket to the TRES HUEVOS GUN SHOW. And if that ain't worth $30, I don't know what is.



I am all about guns!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> okay, it's too early to wake up my boyfriend and have him photoshop this shit. I also couldn't find my arty ones. Feel lucky that I cropped out all my underwear hanging on the towel racks! I kind of luck the sleazy soft core porn feeling the photo evokes.



I'm lovin' the necklace and just lip-sticked thing going-on... very sexay!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> ............... [/url]



Woo hoo, lacy Ella butt.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> So me and Jay are the only dudes showing anything, with all this wonderful BBW flesh being smeared all over the place? WTF?! Alright, just for that you get my belly button.
> 
> It's 3:00 and my wife is dead and my partner's left for the day so I can't be responsible for what happens next. Just sayin.




hahahaha.... wow, how generous of you to share so much while you must be busy making arrangements for the dear departed.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

I just wanted to give a big thanks and OOOO LA LA!!! to all the lovely ladies who've donated here, and the many men as well... hubba hubba boys. 

Really, very fun SYAFADD - hope more will jump in before things wrap up tomorrow!


----------



## LeedsFeeder (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> My friend's dad was a vet and treated large animals at times. He once shot himself with something meant for a horse, and developed thick, coarse hairs growing from his tongue.
> 
> AHHGHHHGHHHGHH. I still freak out when I think about that one.



Hmm, I was happily enjoying some rather wonderful pictures and now all i can picture is a big hairy tongue :doh:


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

LeedsFeeder said:


> Hmm, I was happily enjoying some rather wonderful pictures and now all i can picture is a big hairy tongue :doh:



I know, Jes is the cold glass of water on the happy crotch of life.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 11, 2006)

I'm with Ms. McSkeptical. What a fun bunch of asses. In the many years I've been on this board, we've seen 3 pics of Tres Huevos, and 2 of 'em have been in the past couple hours. Oh, sweet bereavement!

Gotta say, though, the members list appears to have barely budged since this morning. Have we reached our saturation point?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Jes is the cold glass of water on the happy crotch of life.


I smell a new signature line.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I know, Jes is the cold glass of water on the happy crotch of life.



Oh, great. So now I'm intimidating, a ball buster, arrogant and a wet blanket.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'm with Ms. McSkeptical. What a fun bunch of asses. In the many years I've been on this board, we've seen 3 pics of Tres Huevos, and 2 of 'em have been in the past couple hours. Oh, sweet bereavement!
> 
> Gotta say, though, the members list appears to have barely budged since this morning. Have we reached our saturation point?



Do we need to push the envelope some? I'll put up bare ass if I must.... although it's not quite as unique as some other contributions here.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Oh, great. So now I'm intimidating, a ball buster, arrogant and a wet blanket.


WHO said you're arrogant?!? (Joke borrowed from every other lame sit-com this past decade.)

(And yeah, AnnMarie. I vote for pushing the envelope.)


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Do we need to push the envelope some? I'll put up bare ass if I must.... although it's not quite as unique as some other contributions here.



Yeah, I'm for pushing. Those servers look okay, but maybe Conrad needs thicker cables or something for all this posting and pming.


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> In the many years I've been on this board, we've seen 3 pics of Tres Huevos, and 2 of 'em have been in the past couple hours. Oh, sweet bereavement!



Yeah, well, don't get too used to it. With my luck I'll go home and it will just be a coma or persistant vegetative state or something.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Oh, great. So now I'm intimidating, a ball buster, arrogant and a wet blanket.




Think of it like a fun fortune cookie.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Yeah, well, don't get too used to it. With my luck I'll go home and it will just be a coma or persistant vegetative state or something.


Silver Lining: Finally, you'll be free to fatten her up! And no pesky whining! (Until Pat Robertson gets hold of the story.)


----------



## altered states (May 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Silver Lining: Finally, you'll be free to fatten her up! And no pesky whining! (Until Pat Robertson gets hold of the story.)



Tough forcing entire gallons of Cherry Garcia through an IV, but I think I'm up to it. 

And on that pleasant note, 9.5 hours of daylight gone, time to turn the computer off, and no money-making work accomplished. Now I'll have to sell her headstone and gold teeth. I hope you're all happy with yourselves.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

Would doing the splits naked be of any use?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Okay, I'm turnin' this mutha out. 

First, for the neglected (by title of the day, if nothing else) belly boys:


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

And a nudie - VERY rare for me, and definitely only for a limited time here (I had another of these, but I was trying to avoid crack overdose):


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

Very hot, Ann Marie!


----------



## BeaBea (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie, you have the most beautiful creamy skin! 

(And the current Mr BeaBea has just had to go for a cold shower but thats another story!)

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 11, 2006)

very sexy AnnMarie


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Would doing the splits naked be of any use?



Sure, as long as the view isn't from the floor :shocked: (I can't get this moderator hat off no matter what I try!)


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Thank you girlies! ((((Tracey, SL, Ella))))


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 11, 2006)

Is it too late to contribute? Due to this cold I wasn't feeling very photogenic so I dug up an older pic that isn't the greatest, but is in the spirit of the day.

Happy SYAFADD


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Sure, as long as the view isn't from the floor :shocked: (I can't get this moderator hat off no matter what I try!)



I knew that glass table was a waste of money! Anyway, trying to get a clean shot.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Is it too late to contribute? Due to this cold I wasn't feeling very photogenic so I dug up an older pic that isn't the greatest, but is in the spirit of the day.
> 
> Happy SYAFADD



No no, never too late - you look faboooo!! (And I hear you on the cold thing, I really wanted to do something "exclusive!" this time around, but it's hard to get the sexy feeling when your nose is dripping.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

So the splits photos will not work with me and any mirror I have, and there's no other party to put up with a naked me within 2500 miles.  But here's me naked:


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I knew that glass table was a waste of money! Anyway, trying to get a clean shot.




oh no, never a waste.. you just can't POST them.  Email is still free...hahaha


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> So the splits photos will not work with me and any mirror I have, and there's no other party to put up with a naked me within 2500 miles.  But here's me naked:



woo hoo, now we have a party. A big ol' naked party.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> No no, never too late - you look faboooo!! (And I hear you on the cold thing, I really wanted to do something "exclusive!" this time around, but it's hard to get the sexy feeling when your nose is dripping.)



Thanks AM, sexy definitely is NOT the red nose, death-warmed-over look.

But you looked HAWT as aways. As does everyone who posted. Good showing guys and gals.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 11, 2006)

Hurray for nakedness! Val, you look like that great Tool album cover. Was it Tool? 

Anyway, we should have a "Fat Recreations of Famous Paintings" day sometime.

Edited to add: Yup. It's Tool...


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 11, 2006)

Lovely, ladies and gents, one and all.

I hope to join you in a bit, after my personal graphics guru is done with my half-naked ass...


----------



## Tina (May 11, 2006)

Well, here are a couple I just took. Not exactly my best, but WTF.

Before, dressed for school.


----------



## Tina (May 11, 2006)

After, not exactly dressed for school.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 11, 2006)

I have convinced my roomie, Nancy, to let me post her butt.

Here it is:



By the way, we'll both have new butt pics for next SYAFaDD. We're planning a photo session!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 11, 2006)

A little (huge) vintage ass... three years and thirty pounds ago.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 11, 2006)

**image removed... oopsie!***


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I have convinced my roomie, Nancy, to let me post her butt.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...



I recognize that ass and that couch!!!  Yay for Nancypants joining in the fun!!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> After, not exactly dressed for school.



Well, depends on what you're schoolin' 'em in...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 11, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> **image removed... oopsie!***


ohhh shoot 
thought I covered them up LOL uploaded wrong one!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 11, 2006)

..........


----------



## Tina (May 11, 2006)

Heh. God point, AM. School can be lots of fun after all.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> ................



There's the ass... good job!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 11, 2006)

The things I do for the cause...


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> The things I do for the cause...




You must go blab that your ass is showing in here... it's a money maker.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 11, 2006)

Done.

*Gulp*


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Done.
> 
> *Gulp*




Ahhahahaha. 

CORRUPTED!!!

 It's all so improper. Don't it make ya feel good??


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhahahaha.
> 
> CORRUPTED!!!
> 
> It's all so improper. Don't it make ya feel good??



I'm a naughty, naughty girl - but my heart is still pure 

Love ya, kid. Thanks for having my back...side.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Yeah, I'm for pushing. Those servers look okay, but maybe Conrad needs thicker cables or something for all this posting and pming.


Oh, I'm quite sure if AM puts up a bare ass piccie, we'll get some thicker cables around here.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

tres huevos said:



> Tough forcing entire gallons of Cherry Garcia through an IV, but I think I'm up to it.
> 
> And on that pleasant note, 9.5 hours of daylight gone, time to turn the computer off, and no money-making work accomplished. Now I'll have to sell her headstone and gold teeth. I hope you're all happy with yourselves.


I don't hit on widowers, but this made me laugh and want to pet your head. While eating ice cream.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I have convinced my roomie, Nancy, to let me post her butt.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


I swear to god, i've had a weird lesbian crush on nancy since I met her a few months ago. i wish i didn't, but i do! and now this!!?!

purdy.

is it odd to have photo shoots like that/ i guess it's outside of my experience, but...


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> I swear to god, i've had a weird lesbian crush on nancy since I met her a few months ago. i wish i didn't, but i do! and now this!!?!
> 
> purdy.
> 
> is it odd to have photo shoots like that/ i guess it's outside of my experience, but...




If it's odd, I'm odd as all hell. Almost every single picture that's ever been taken of me was taken by a gal pal.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> I swear to god, i've had a weird lesbian crush on nancy since I met her a few months ago. i wish i didn't, but i do! and now this!!?!
> 
> purdy.
> 
> is it odd to have photo shoots like that/ i guess it's outside of my experience, but...



Naw, it's not odd - it's just different from having an FA shoot the photos - then the shoot is like foreplay!  

Not so for Nancy and me.

Btw, I will let Nancy address your crush - if we can get her to log into this place!

ETA: Just so's ya know - it was me who took that pic of Nancy.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> So the splits photos will not work with me and any mirror I have, and there's no other party to put up with a naked me within 2500 miles.  But here's me naked:



HOLY SHIT!!! Babe you are HOT!! I don't wanna be your momma anymore - it feels icky now! LOL

DAMN GIRL you gave me a h*rd on!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 11, 2006)

I can't believe how many hot babes we have here!! What gorgeous women!:eat2:


----------



## EbonySSBBW (May 11, 2006)

You all look awesome! 






Hotel hottubbing at it's best!


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 11, 2006)

Hey everyone.....sorry I'm late to the party! I've had a ragged couple of days. However, better late than never... 

Guy just took this tonight. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (May 11, 2006)

In the morning after a nice shower...


----------



## EbonySSBBW (May 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> So the splits photos will not work with me and any mirror I have, and there's no other party to put up with a naked me within 2500 miles.  But here's me naked:



Good to finally see you girl. Looking good!


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Naw, it's not odd - it's just different from having an FA shoot the photos - then the shoot is like foreplay!
> 
> Not so for Nancy and me.
> 
> ...


you know, i just hadn't heard of so many women photographing their pals. I like the idea, don't get me wrong. But I simply had not heard of it. I wonder if I could/would do it. I'd probably need to be high. And then all bets are off. 

ps: don't tell nancy if she's gonna freak out. i don't need to be threatening to anyone else today. i'll lose my sh&^.


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2006)

Last minute contribution:


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 12, 2006)

After scrolling through the final contributions, I'm pretty sure this was the hottest SYAFADD of all time. No question.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Last minute contribution:




Oh neat, they just keep on marching in. Yay!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> ps: don't tell nancy if she's gonna freak out. i don't need to be threatening to anyone else today. i'll lose my sh&^.



Too late. She wasn't freaked. She wanted me to make YOU nervous..hehe. I'll let her do it herself!


----------



## rainyday (May 12, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> After scrolling through the final contributions, I'm pretty sure this was the hottest SYAFADD of all time. No question.



Jay, maybe you should casually go confess that in the RSC thread. Give the guy perspective on it out there.  Speaking of which, I can't believe that with all this ass on display most of the the cabana boys have fallen silent today. Maybe the drool-factor has rendered them speechless.

I loved the variety today, and so many of you have such gorgeous skin!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> In the morning after a nice shower...



Gorgeous! Wish my skin looked that great after a shower!


----------



## Tina (May 12, 2006)

I agree, rainy! Really lovely and creative pictures here of very artful bodies. Rapunzel (Sandie), your hair is magnificent, and I like the artful filter you used. Ebony, I love that casual picture of you!


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> ..... Rapunzel (Sandie), your hair is magnificent, and I like the artful filter you used. .......




Awww...thanks Tina. I was a little late in the game this time, but I hope they leave things up until until Friday night. Give folks a little more chance to participate. Everyone looks stellar, and it's great to see so many partcipating this time. However, we gotta get more guys involved next time. We need more male eye candy. There is only so many ways we can divide up Jay and Tres Huevos.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

You can have the mouths and I'll take the genitals. Fair?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You can have the mouths and I'll take the genitals. Fair?



I have no idea who you are addressing - but - OK!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have no idea who you are addressing - but - OK!



Basically, it's the answer to all the important questions in life.


----------



## missaf (May 12, 2006)

the answer to all life, 42?


----------



## Santaclear (May 12, 2006)

This is always a happy day (thanks, BoBabe!) and all you ladies look INCREDIBLE!!! :eat2: :doh:   :smitten: :smitten: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## altered states (May 12, 2006)

Funny thing was, I got home last night and she really was dead! This is going to ruin the whole weekend.

Thanks to all the beautiful ladies and Jay for helping me through a very difficult time, using your asses, and to BoBabe particularly for coming up with and aggressively cheerleading this crazy scheme. Hope the Mother Ship saw some cash as a result.


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> This is always a happy day (thanks, BoBabe!) and all you ladies look INCREDIBLE!!! :eat2: :doh:   :smitten: :smitten: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


And who looked the most incrediblest of them all? Who did? Who? Yes, that's right, daddy!


----------



## abluesman (May 12, 2006)

Ladies..... all I can say is "DAYUM!!" You all look fantastic. We really have some beauties here at DIMs. :smitten: 

I've already given all the rep allowed for 24 hours, so some of you will have to wait a bit.  

Thanks for a wonderful SYAFaDD.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 12, 2006)

What else is new? 

This is posted elsewhere I think but what the heck.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You can have the mouths and I'll take the genitals. Fair?




LOL - too funny SL, but not sure how fair that is.


----------



## Jane (May 12, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> LOL - too funny SL, but not sure how fair that is.


Well, geez, can't you do it Tag Team style?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

Jane said:


> Well, geez, can't you do it Tag Team style?



*Disgusted sigh.* Well, if I HAVE to.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> *Disgusted sigh.* Well, if I HAVE to.



I don't want no stinkin sloppy seconds - we should draw straws!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You can have the mouths and I'll take the genitals. Fair?


Sounds equitable. How many mouths?

PS: Y'alls're lookin' great! Welcome, BlueEyedBanshee! Hot shot! Sandie - lovely and golden as ever. And Ebony, you are a deep dish beauty.

Edited 'cause I noticed: Great mirror shots, Tina. And Fancy Nancy! All nuded up! Hooty-hoo!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 12, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> My ass, though taut and shapely, is a bit too chewbacca for public consumption, and I'm not going up against Jay WC for pecs, abs, or hairline, but at least you lucky gals have a free ticket to the TRES HUEVOS GUN SHOW. And if that ain't worth $30, I don't know what is.


HOT DAMN..I wanna piece of that


----------



## Tina (May 12, 2006)

Thanks, BB. I've almost taken it down a few times now.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 12, 2006)

Well..I didn't get to contribute because my computer is out of comission for a day or two..but everyone looks great  WOO HOO


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> HOT DAMN..I wanna piece of that


I enjoyed it my own damned self. but then I grew weary of having to re-affirm the compliment.


----------



## Jane (May 12, 2006)

HEY!!! I came over here for the fat-off. What's up with that?


----------



## Carrie (May 12, 2006)

Jane said:


> HEY!!! I came over here for the fat-off. What's up with that?



Me too!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 12, 2006)

ok probably stupid question but what's a fat off?


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> ok probably stupid question but what's a fat off?


It's a diet. The clubhouse installed a sauna and we're all here to shed the pounds!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 12, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> ok probably stupid question but what's a fat off?


Jes thinks I can fit into her clothes, Ella. Even with her not in 'em, I say IM-PO-SEEE-BLEH! So I challenged her to meet me here in this empty parking lot, tape measures drawn, for a fat-off to the death.

But still, I see no digits. Next she'll be telling us Philadelphia has a tape measure shortage. Same as with cameras.


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Jes thinks I can fit into her clothes, Ella. Even with her not in 'em, I say IM-PO-SEEE-BLEH! So I challenged her to meet me here in this empty parking lot, tape measures drawn, for a fat-off to the death.
> 
> But still, I see no digits. Next she'll be telling us Philadelphia has a tape measure shortage. Same as with cameras.



I said all but her honkers could fit into my clothes. Perhaps not b/c we're the same size, but fit into? yeah. 

And I say: let there be a TapeMeister, an impartial holder of the tape. That person can measure us both. Only fair. 

OR she can pony up her stats first, and then I'll pony up mine. That should please her if she's so impatient.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 12, 2006)

lol and here I was thinking it was a fat drive to help those less fortunate fatties. I was all prepared to donate 50 pounds, it being for a good cause and all...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> I said all but her honkers could fit into my clothes. Perhaps not b/c we're the same size, but fit into? yeah.



Not with a crowbar and a gallon of olio.



Jes said:


> OR she can pony up her stats first, and then I'll pony up mine. That should please her if she's so impatient.


55-50-60, 320

Get to ponyin'.


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Not with a crowbar and a gallon of olio.
> 
> 
> 55-50-60, 320
> ...


well, i don't have a measurer here (don't start, i'lllook at home) but I know from my measurings for LLBean, etc., that I'm a xx(?)-47-55/57 or something, so my measurements aren't so far off yours. Clothes have some give, and I'm taller,right? Or no? I've also gained weight so those numbers may be higher.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 12, 2006)

I'm 5'4" with thighs like sequoias.


----------



## Jane (May 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'm 5'4" with thighs like sequoias.


And I have an ass shelf you could store books on....what's your point?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 12, 2006)

No, my points are elsewhere.

(Jes inquired as to my height. Nosey-schmosey.)


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> No, my points are elsewhere.
> 
> (Jes inquired as to my height. Nosey-schmosey.)


ok, we're the same height. Sorry. I recently learned a friend was shorter than I am, and I can't recall much anymore. So you're pear-like? Ah, no wonder. Now i know why you're having such a good beret-throwing MTM life!!


----------



## Jane (May 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> No, my points are elsewhere.
> 
> (Jes inquired as to my height. Nosey-schmosey.)



If I waited to be invited into a conversation, I'd be sitting here all day at work....WORKING!!!! You don't want to be responsible for THAT do you?

I thought not.


----------



## altered states (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And...
> 
> Yep. Not a good quality, but hey.



This shot of the Sadeian Linguist makes me want to change my handle to Cunning Linguist.


----------



## altered states (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> ok, we're the same height. Sorry. I recently learned a friend was shorter than I am, and I can't recall much anymore. So you're pear-like? Ah, no wonder. Now i know why you're having such a good beret-throwing MTM life!!



"Who can turn the world on with her ass? Who can take a nothing skirt and suddenly make it all worthwhile?..."

Paul Williams... whatever happened to that little weirdo?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 12, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Paul Williams... whatever happened to that little weirdo?


Losers' Lounge did a tribute to him a few years ago, and the night I was there He showed up. Climbed up on stage (literally) and sang a few tunes. Pals o' mine in the band told me he'd come from England especially for the thing.

It/he was adorable.


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 12, 2006)

My very first post in the clubhouse contains a pic of my ass.
I'm not sure what that says about me... 
I am here because I couldn't stand not seeing all this ass.


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> "Who can turn the world on with her ass? Who can take a nothing skirt and suddenly make it all worthwhile?..."
> 
> Paul Williams... whatever happened to that little weirdo?


see, this is exactly what I think BB's life is like. And people write her songs--which is exactly why I think her life is like this, and better. Do you doubt me, now?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

Kim, I'm surprised. You have a really good ass. I dunno why that surprises me so much, but wow.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> My very first post in the clubhouse contains a pic of my ass.
> I'm not sure what that says about me...
> I am here because I couldn't stand not seeing all this ass.



VERY nice!!! Glad to see a last minute contribution. I'm going to head out and sound the warning bell... this baby ends in a mere few hours!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Kim, I'm surprised. You have a really good ass. I dunno why that surprises me so much, but wow.




thank you sweetie...wow is good.


----------



## Squeeze (May 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> VERY nice!!! Glad to see a last minute contribution. I'm going to head out and sound the warning bell... this baby ends in a mere few hours!



What the hell... here goes nothing..... ;-)


----------



## Tina (May 12, 2006)

Um, hello!

We have a no nipples rule, but those aren't nipples. Perhaps we should wait for Conrad to see if this is within the guidelines nor not...


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Um, hello!
> 
> We have a no nipples rule, but those aren't nipples. Perhaps we should wait for Conrad to see if this is within the guidelines nor not...


YAY! i finally saw something good before it was yanked! errr. maybe in this case, I should say removed. 

m aybe he didn't know it was ...visible?


----------



## Tina (May 12, 2006)

The ratio of female eye candy to male eye candy is way out of whack, so I figured I'd leave it until we had word on whether this is allowed or not, and give the women a chance to do the same kind of oggling that the guys get to do on a regular basis here. Well, obviously not *exactly* the same...


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> The ratio of female eye candy to male eye candy is way out of whack, so I figured I'd leave it until we had word on whether this is allowed or not, and give the women a chance to do the same kind of oggling that the guys get to do on a regular basis here. Well, obviously not *exactly* the same...


it's all comin' down soon enough. and you know, if it's what i think it is (and yes, it's been so long for me that I don't even know anymore), i think it's really pretty much the same that women have shown, in a way.


----------



## Tina (May 12, 2006)

Well, except we women don't have danglies there...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

I just woke up like half an hour ago. I was still dozy, putting on my make-up, reading... And then it's like: WHOOOOOOOOOA, testicles.


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Well, except we women don't have danglies there...


SPeak for yourself...


----------



## Tina (May 12, 2006)

Um, okay...


----------



## Carrie (May 12, 2006)

You all are missing the forest for the trees. The man has a fabulous ass!


----------



## Tina (May 12, 2006)

Oh, no, it wasn't missed at all, Carrie. But I will admit, the accessories did distract me for a minute...


----------



## rainyday (May 12, 2006)

My anti-dangly stance. . . . only applies to earrings. :eat1:


----------



## ripley (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> SPeak for yourself...




Jes has danglers?? :shocked:


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 12, 2006)

Batter up! LMFAO Seriously..maybe it can stay now


----------



## Squeeze (May 12, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Batter up! LMFAO Seriously..maybe it can stay now



Shaving foam & barbed wire - kinky


----------



## Jane (May 12, 2006)

Squeeze said:


> What the hell... here goes nothing..... ;-)


Where have you been all my life????

Whoa, Baby....

(Whistling noise)

I approve.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 12, 2006)

Squeeze said:


> Shaving foam & barbed wire - kinky


it's SUPPOSED to be a baseball..lmfao...an artist..I am not


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> i think it's really pretty much the same that women have shown, in a way.


I've shown my balls on this board more than once.

Welcome and thank you, Kimberleigh and Squeeze! Very nice shot, Kim. Very Eve-esque. And Squeeze, awfully nice... fuzzy baseball.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You all are missing the forest for the trees. The man has a fabulous ass!



Hear hear!! Very pinchable.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2006)

Wow!! That was quite a last minute contribution from our VERY generous Squeeze.  LOL - he meant no harm (and none noticed, it seems!) 

 

I'm going to give everything a little bit longer... maybe starting yanking around 11:30 (you know what I mean!)


----------



## rainyday (May 12, 2006)

Want us to pull down our own if they're an outside link like Photobucket?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Want us to pull down our own if they're an outside link like Photobucket?




Sure, anyone who's able to take theirs down, anytime after 11:30ish, please do so... will save me some steps!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2006)

Okay everyone, curtain has closed... I think I got them all. 

If I missed anything, just let me know. 

Thanks SO MUCH to everyone who put their ass on the line for our membership drive, it's much appreciated, and we look forward to see them next time!! And HUGE thanks to BB for being the driving/organizing force behind the behinds.


----------



## rainyday (May 13, 2006)

You beat me to the yank lol.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, AnnMarie, for cleaning up our... well. 

And a BIG-ass thanks to all who bared their butts for the cause. Or just for the fun of it. I'm as impressed as your seat cushions.

~ BB


----------



## Jes (May 13, 2006)

I liked Squeeze's butt.

Squeeze? I liked your butt.

That is all.


----------



## Squeeze (May 13, 2006)

Well thank you Jes,
Glad to be of service 

Squeeze.


----------



## Santaclear (May 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I've shown my balls on this board more than once.



It takes balls to serve liver on this thread, BoBabe.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 14, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> It takes balls to serve liver on this thread, BoBabe.


"Serve liver?" Is that a euphemism for showing one's boy bits?

Say, Santa, can we count on your participation next SYAFaDD?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 14, 2006)

You can count on Ryan's participation for the next SYAFaDD after Sept. 7. Not because he'll be posting anything, mind you. Just that I'll be taking photographs of his unconscious nude form, and I like to share.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You can count on Ryan's participation for the next SYAFaDD after Sept. 7. Not because he'll be posting anything, mind you. Just that I'll be taking photographs of his unconscious nude form, and I like to share.


WooHooo! Roofy-tography!


----------



## Santaclear (May 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> "Serve liver?" Is that a euphemism for showing one's boy bits?
> 
> Say, Santa, can we count on your participation next SYAFaDD?



"Balls to serve liver" - Nah, I was quoting something you'd said, maybe on the Foodee Forum last month. You praised some restaurant, I believe, for "having the balls to serve livers". Forget about trying to make sense out of my post tho.

Participation: If I can get my camera going (also not a euphemism) you'll hear about it.


----------



## Jes (May 14, 2006)

Hi. I demand ass. 

Thank you and please drive through.


----------

